# Poll For Worst Horse Picture Contest!



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

OK, so I tried to post this earlier today but it didn't work :? So I'll try again. Poll will end on February 22. Remember the is the WORST horse picture contest. Not a popularity contest or cutest picture contest! Have fun voting!

Smarby's Dougal:

CloudsMystique's Mystique:

free_sprtd's Thunder:

ilovestitch's Stitch:

kmdstar's Starlite:

Painted Hotrod's Hotrod:

2horses's Foal:

My Beau's Biter:

speedy da fish's Will:

Elina's Canninal Mare:
http://cid-118f04c5394e871b.skydrive...ing mare.jpg
(Couldn't get the picture to save)


----------

